# Proud Canadians ?



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I am curious as to how many members across Canada actually fly a Canadian flag. ( I have one in my shop as a decorative dust cover for my elec. organ, but I do not have a flag pole )


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

RIFF WRATH said:


> I have one in my shop as a decorative dust cover for my elec. organ, but I do not have a flag pole


I'm a proud Canadian. And that, to me, is an abomination. Treat your flags with the respect and dignity it deserves. The only thing a Canadian flag should ever drape is a casket. I refer you to: http://www.pch.gc.ca/progs/cpsc-ccsp/etiquette/2_e.cfm


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As years go by I'm increasingly grateful to live in Canada and less and less of a flag waver.

Personally I'm starting to take on a more global perspective. At some point, and I realize how idealistic this sounds, we need to start acting as one species and get past all the tribal crap.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Milkman said:


> As years go by I'm increasingly grateful to live in Canada and less and less of a flag waver.
> 
> Personally I'm starting to take on a more global perspective. At some point, and I realize how idealistic this sounds, we need to start acting as one species and get past all the tribal crap.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


Well put. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Ian
thanks for the link.........will hang it on the wall properly (vertical/point of leaf to left/stem to right) as soon as I get home.......if it makes you feel any better, I salvaged the perfectly good flag from the local dump early this past summer...........cheers
Gerry


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I do fly a flag off my front porch in the autumn, spring and summer...I hang it in the garage during the winter. I have always been proud to be part of this nation.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have two in my backyard. I used to have one out front but it never survived long.

We may have our political differences but it would seem that most everyone here is pretty patriotic.......:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hey Ian
> thanks for the link.........will hang it on the wall properly (vertical/point of leaf to left/stem to right) as soon as I get home.......if it makes you feel any better, I salvaged the perfectly good flag from the local dump early this past summer...........cheers
> Gerry


Gerry, I have to apologize man. I just re-read my post and it was not meant to be a harsh criticism of what you were doing with a flag. I personally don't keep flags around because at some point early on in my impressionable youth I acquired a weird concern for the well being of this red-and-white inanimate object. Maybe it was years spent in the colour guard of my Air Cadet squadron? I don't know. But it's there. I would never judge another person for doing what they please with a flag. You're a good guy, dust cover or flag pole.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey again Ian.........no offense taken......I did know that you shouldn't let it touch the ground.....in the 60's / 70's it was not uncommon to see people with flags sewn to the back of their jackets..........it is always good to learn something new every day, and while I am not a "flag waver" as such, I am indeed a proud Canadian .I do have respect for those ( I want to qualify this) Canadians who are proud to fly the Canadian flag......(some other nationalities not so much so.)......this thread is a way to see how a cross section of Canadians feel towards the Flag.......cheers
Gerry


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

I've worn out a couple flags, they weren't Made in Canada. Flag pole is gone too, it was Made in Canada. I burned the flags, the pole is down over the hill.

But I have lots of flags still, big and small ones, Maple Leaf, Stars & Stripes, Jolly Roger, Blood & Guts, NS, .... I'm only a 'waver' on Canada Day really though, the rest of the year, I just wear my Freak Flag. sdsre

I believe Canada is a great country, I pledge no allegiance to any other.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Michelle said:


> I believe Canada is a great country...


Me too, it's why I moved here. Don't like the whole jingoistic weirdness that goes with flags though -- maybe it's being raised catholic and having rejected it, but I don't like the whole idolatory thing. It's a thing, an inanimate object, made out of rayon in China and sold at an American multinational shopping mart. 

[youtube=Option]aBCkm9-LvRg[/youtube]


"_The heights of popularity and patriotism are still the beaten road to power and tyranny; flattery to treachery; standing armies to arbitrary government; and the glory of God to the temporal interest of the clergy._"
David Hume

And yes I need to lighten up a bit :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

That was funny,I dont have a flag on a flagpole but i do have one on my gig bag.I love this country and really do feel lucky to be born here.Plus on Canada day you can walk around drunk an the cops look the other way(if ur not to pissed that is).I love this country,home of Stompin Tom and great beer:food-smiley-004:


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm more likely to fly the pink white and green.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't.

I don't feel that I need anything at all special to have/say/do to express my love of Canada. I resent the "official" national anthem to hell and back too, and have since it came into being as a legislative act.

How I say it, what I do, is how I say it and how I do. It is not by or under the dictates of social pressures or government laws that I love my country.

I also do not do ANYTHING for ANYONE for such frivolities as Christmas or Valentines day (or any similar 'day'). If you get a gift from me, it will be for NO REASON, and out of the blue with nothing attached to it in any way. 

I love my nation in the same manner; without special rules or rituals or reasons why.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> And yet I'm pretty sure that One Tin Soldier never did or will make it into your set list.:smile:


Neither is Vivaldi's Four Seasons, but I do love both.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Got a flag pole at the cottage and fly the Cdn flag when we're there or want folks to think we're there. Looks and feels right. At home my house is too close to the street to have either pole or flag without having it stolen or vandalized. No matter, there's sometimes a flag in the front porch window.

Years ago when I drove a full sized van, the back window had one as a curtain. I used to like to salute it.

Proud and free (so far).

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I only have a little one that I fly on my boat. 









But when my buddy and I went to the United States of Umerica we got the next size up :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

The only flag my dad would fly was the Red Ensign - as he would say "It was the one we fought and died under". He always called it's replacement the "Bloodstained Bandage".

As much as I've never been a fan of the "new" design either - it is my flag and I fly it proudly and treat it with respect.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Wife and I have the "support our troops " stickers on the cars that have the CDN flag . 

Both our sons are in the military and my daughter in law too :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

over here a lot of Canadians have the flag on bags, t-shirts, pins etc, and they seem to come out more after some criminal act is perpertrated by a foreigner, ofetn, it seems, by the American military stationed around the country...just last week 3 members were arrested after stealing a taxi, and at least this time nobody killed a native...it`s happened quite a bit. All my jackets have a Canadian pin on em ...not all are flags, couple of beavers, some moose, totem poles, stuff like that. But you bet, I try not to be mistaken for an American, no offence intended, more than ever these days...the racism is very subtle here but I see it often.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

sneakypete said:


> over here a lot of Canadians have the flag on bags, t-shirts, pins etc, and they seem to come out more after some criminal act is perpertrated by a foreigner, ofetn, it seems, by the American military stationed around the country...just last week 3 members were arrested after stealing a taxi, and at least this time nobody killed a native...it`s happened quite a bit. All my jackets have a Canadian pin on em ...not all are flags, couple of beavers, some moose, totem poles, stuff like that. But you bet, I try not to be mistaken for an American, no offence intended, more than ever these days...the racism is very subtle here but I see it often.


That's funny. I noticed a lot of Canadians trying to distance themselves from Americans in Japan...and a few Americans trying to claim Canadian status themselves by sewing the maple leaf onto their clothes or bags. 
I got a mouthful of abuse from an old ojisan one day on a train in Shiga. All sorts of gaijin go home crap. So I started chatting to him as though he hadn't just been cursing at me unprovoked, and he totally lightened up when he found out I wasn't American.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I gotta small Canadian Flag in my cubicle at work. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My sisters once exposed Americans posing as Canadians in the UK. They said they were from Tor-on-to rather than Tronna (or whatever), then couldn't describe where in the city they were from. Shameless frauds. 

The recent government has made it harder to be seen as the benevolent Canadians.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

